# Kumanta and umawit



## Inglip

What is the difference between Kumanta and Umawit?

I understand them to both mean "To sing" but why two words? As far as I know, in English no two verbs mean exactly the same thing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wacky...

I can think of two differences:

> _kumanta_'s root, _kanta_, is of Spanish origin: _cantar_ (to sing)
I have no idea about _awit_'s Etymology but I think it's native.
> _kumanta _and the noun _kanta_ (song) are more commonly used in conversations while _umawit _and _awit_ usually appear in literary works.

Ex. 
*kanta*: Kaya mo bang kantahin y'ung bago nilang kanta? 'Di ko kasi alam ang lyrics eh.
*awit*: Ilang awit pa ba ang aawitin, o giliw ko? (Eraserheads - "Ligaya")

They mean the same thing. They're interchangeable.
The only difference is usage (or so I think).
You have to know when to say:
   >Anggaling mong kumanta!
or>Napakahusay mong umawit!


----------



## Inglip

Thanks! Now I can karaoke with my Filipino friends


----------



## 082486

Wacky...is correct...
awit are usually being used in literary works...
awit is like an old version of kanta....


----------



## karmllean

I agree. "Awit" is poetic. You rarely hear this in daily conversations, but it should put a smile on your friends's faces if you use this word, especially if they have an appreciation of the language. I'm actually smiling now upon reading this word.


----------



## mataripis

"Kumanta" is derived from Spanish word "Cantar"(to sing).The original Tagalog word is "Umawit" from root word "Awit"(Song/Sing).Kumanta may mean "to reveal" /to tell something in other usage in Tagalog grammar,but the common meaning is "to sing".


----------

